# Late summer, Upper Guad



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

The upper Guad has been giving up quite a few good sized river bass. With the recent rains bringing my section of the river up a little bit, I've been seeing these fish cruising around in schools and eager to attack a fly.

Here is Austin Orr with a good fish from a couple of weeks ago










A few more fish from the past few days.














































Good signs for this fall.

Brandon


----------



## Big-Buck (Mar 26, 2012)

I need to come up there and fish, i need to get back to the 5 wt. water


----------



## colby6968 (Jan 30, 2013)

I am here from the coast of Corpus Christi and have always wanted to plan a trip somewhere north to fish the fresh waters of the Guadalupe. Do you have any suggestions for where, maybe near Gruene or Seguin?


----------



## Rich11111 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ditto to above post :goldfish::goldfish:


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

I have never fished downriver of Gruene. I believe that once you get to Seguin on down, the water gets much murkier. 

There is always the Guadalupe tailrace for trout this winter. I live in the Kerrville area, and usually fish from here to Comfort. Upriver from Kerrville the guad gets unbelievably clear near Hunt, but you have limited access spots.


----------



## colby6968 (Jan 30, 2013)

Is there areas or parks near that area to stay and catch a morning or evening trip with out poaching on others property. I am just not familiar with that area I didn't specifically mean to limit to Gruene or Seguine just looking for ideas so I can go camp and catch a river fish without feeling like I am going to get into trouble from poking on someone's ranch or back yard.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

This site, although pretty dated now, is still a great reference to not only the guad but other hill country rivers.

http://www.texasflyfishing.com/rivers/guadalupe.htm

Give it look. He mentions areas to park, type of bottom, depth, etc.


----------

